# Tarpon in upper Galveston Bay?



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Was fishing last Wed. the 18th in upper bay area with my son when we both quickly saw what looked to be a tarpon roll on the surface.
The bay water was mirror smooth that day.

Last year about this same time we saw what looked to be a school of them roll on the surface. If not a tarpon what could it have been? It was a big silver back.

Has anyone else seen tarpon in the bay area recently?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Bay Tarpon*

Bill I know one was jumped a couple of weeks ago in Offats Bayou. Many believe that there is a resident school that lives there year round. We have spotted Tarpon for the past six years around the Causeway/Campbell bayou area. Have not seen any there this year but I have not spent alot of time in the area either. I know for a fact that several were jumped around the Causeway last year.

So to answer your question, yes it is highly likely what you saw was a Tarpon.

Gater


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

this will make a lot of people excited.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

there was one jumped in the 50 class range in the mouth of trinity last week.. customer hooked up on it on live shrimp..


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

You know i seem to recall somebody telling me that a guy caught a small tarpon while Wading the Seabrook flats!


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

I hooked up with several tarpon two days in a row wadefishing the galveston beachfront (second gut) during the summer just before Ike hit. They looked to be 35" or so. Having no prior experience with tarpon they really took me by surprise. As I remember it was one of those pancake flat days the where the hardheads and gafftop wanted to eat mirrolures, then wham! Thought it was a jack until it went airborn, got some great acrobatics, and a short fight before it broke off. No one believed me but my dad, so I took him out there the next day, same thing happened. Got one nice close jump and tail walk right between my dad and I. But my buddies still think I cant tell the difference between a skipjack and tarpon, oh well.


----------



## want2Bfishing (Feb 6, 2010)

*Tarpon*

On 8-10-2010 in westbay I hook up with one that was a few feet long and reel it in but half way in it broke the line. About hour later my wife and I spotted a big one a few feet from the boat. I have never seen one in westbay before and I have been fishing for over 25 years their.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes they are on the rebound.

It wasnt really all that long ago that they were common here.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Haven't heard about any in the upper bay. I have heard of the occasional one showin up in west bay and east bay. When I've heard those stories it was typically when we had good water in the bays.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is new's I like to hear. Man I got to get my boat fixed..:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

last october, we had something that sure looked like a tarpon near Jack's Pocket. Ripping the surface after smaller bait fish, but we never got a hook up on it, so not for certain.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

huntvizsla said:


> They looked to be 35" or so.


Are you sure it wasn't 37" or maybe 33"? It could make a difference...


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I know where you catch tarpon and snook in Galveston... forgive me for not saying where, but they are there! Right under our nose the whole time.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I know where you catch tarpon and snook in Galveston... forgive me for not saying where, but they are there! Right under our nose the whole time.


Snook..I need to know where ...jus..sayin.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*galveston *****

i've seen them at the causeway and confederate reef, haven't jumped one yet, threw everything i owned at 'em at the causeway with no results. that was 3 yrs. ago, haven't seen em' since.


----------

